# Polyp Removal



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been asked to have a hysteroscopy to review a polyp that was discovered during my lining scan for my first DEIVF in January which resulted in a BFN.

I was just wondering if anyone here has gone through this or if you have been advised to leave the polyp well alone? As far as I am aware, there is just one polyp, approx 5/6mm at the fundus. We are hoping to have our first FET in the coming months, just wanted to know how long it takes to recover after removal etc.

All replies welcomed.

Bubble!
X


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi BubbleChiu.  I've had a few hysteroscopies now in which they removed small polyps.  Removal is best because they will want to do a histology report to check the cells for any signs of hyperplasia (abnormal cells).  They may take some of the endometrium (the lining of the womb too) which is similar to a endometrium scratch. I would personally prefer the polyp to be removed as I would worry about it being there    I recovered quite quickly from the hysteroscopy (just some craming and slight blood loss)  but was given the go ahead to do IVF after I got the results back.  Speak to your gynae consultant and let them know you are wanting to do a FET they should be able to advise when the best time to proceed after it.  Good luck hun


----------

